# È vittima della sua passione per il cibo



## sararossi

"È vittima della sua passione per il cibo".
Mi chiedevo in che modo interpretare "per il cibo" e scartando una serie di ipotesi che non mi sembrano percorribili, sono arrivata a darmi una risposta. 
Vorrei però confrontarmi con voi e conoscere il vostro parere: che complemento è "per il cibo"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo te?


----------



## sararossi

Ho paura di condizionare le vostre risposte 

Ho scartato un po' tutto e alla fine l'ipotesi che mi pare più verosimile è che si tratti di una sorta di moto a luogo (_passione verso il cibo, passione che lo spinge al cibo_).


----------



## bearded

sararossi said:


> verosimile è che si tratti di una sorta di moto a luogo


Salve
È verosimile anche per me: un moto a luogo 'figurato'.  Forse si può tuttavia anche ipotizzare che si tratti di una sorta di complemento di limitazione _(passione riguardante il/relativa al cibo, passione che riguarda (solo) il cibo_).  Però meglio attendere altri pareri.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao.


sararossi said:


> "È vittima della sua passione per il cibo".


La frase di per sé non è molto chiara, è ambigua.
Potrebbe voler dire «È vittima della passione per il cibo di un'altra persona.» oppure «È vittima della propria passione per il cibo.».
Comunque, secondo il mio parere, i complementi si riferiscono al predicato.
Qui abbiamo un predicato nominale con due complementi: «di che cosa è vittima?» --> «della [sua/propria] passione», complemento di specificazione con attributo «sua/propria»; «per che cosa è vittima? a causa di cosa?» --> «per il cibo», complemento di causa.
Se «per il cibo» si riferisce a «la passione», allora, dal mio punto di vista, è un attributo che meglio determina il complemento di specificazione rendendolo di causa: «per il cibo» = «alimentare» (come aggettivo).


----------



## bearded

L' Aula di lingue Zanichelli parla esplicitamente di 'complemento di moto a luogo' quando si tratta di ''inclinazione'', e fa questo esempio:_ Ha una passione per la musica._
Uso della preposizione “per” | Zanichelli Aula di lingue.


----------



## sararossi

dragonseven said:


> Ciao.
> 
> La frase di per sé non è molto chiara, è ambigua.
> Potrebbe voler dire «È vittima della passione per il cibo di un'altra persona.» oppure «È vittima della propria passione per il cibo.».
> Comunque, secondo il mio parere, i complementi si riferiscono al predicato.
> Qui abbiamo un predicato nominale con due complementi: «di che cosa è vittima?» --> «della [sua/propria] passione», complemento di specificazione con attributo «sua/propria»; «per che cosa è vittima? a causa di cosa?» --> «per il cibo», complemento di causa.
> Se «per il cibo» si riferisce a «la passione», allora, dal mio punto di vista, è un attributo che meglio determina il complemento di specificazione rendendolo di causa: «per il cibo» = «alimentare» (come aggettivo).



Giusta l'osservazione circa l'ambiguità. Direi che qui occorre intendere «È vittima della propria passione per il cibo» ma in fin dei conti il problema è la relazione tra *passione *e *cibo*. Potremmo pensare anche ad una frase come *Luigi ha una passione per il cibo*.



bearded said:


> L' Aula di lingue Zanichelli parla esplicitamente di 'complemento di moto a luogo' quando si tratta di ''inclinazione'', e fa questo esempio:_ Ha una passione per la musica._
> Uso della preposizione “per” | Zanichelli Aula di lingue.



Interessante, grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> L' Aula di lingue Zanichelli parla esplicitamente di 'complemento di moto a luogo' quando si tratta di ''inclinazione'', e fa questo esempio:_ Ha una passione per la musica._
> Uso della preposizione “per” | Zanichelli Aula di lingue.





sararossi said:


> Potremmo pensare anche ad una frase come *Luigi ha una passione per il cibo*.


Mmmh..., mi ripeterò, lo so, ma io sono convinto che il complemento viene determinato dal predicato della frase in esame: "Avere" ed "essere vittima" non intendono certo dire la stessa cosa.
"Avere una passione per il cibo" è parafrasabile con «Possedere verso gli alimenti una passione». I complementi del predicato verbale sono di altra natura appetto alla frase in OP: «che cosa {ha/possiede} il soggetto?» --> «una passione», complemento diretto, oggetto; «per che cosa/verso che cosa/dove {l'ha/la possiede}» --> «per il cibo», complemento di moto a luogo figurato.
Certamente non si può fare la stessa parafrasi con la frase in OP: «_?? _È vittima verso il cibo della propria passione». 

Se invece voi volete mettere sullo stesso piano, far coincidere i complimenti di due predicati tanto diversi (uno verbale che indica un possesso da parte del soggetto [_avere_] e uno nominale che indica uno stato, una condizione del soggetto [_essere vittima_]), mi spiace ma ovviamente non posso essere d'accordo con questo.


sararossi said:


> {I}n fin dei conti*,* il problema è la relazione tra *passione *e *cibo*.


 Se il problema è questo, ho già risposto nel mio precedente messaggio. Per come la penso io, se la parte di frase sotto esame è da riferirsi a un nome, e non al predicato, allora ci troviamo di fronte ad un'espansione diretta del complemento di specificazione, un attributo: "per il cibo" = «per gli alimenti» = «alimentare» (= ciò che concerne gli alimenti); ossia «"la propria passione" alimentare» = «"la propria passione" nei riguardi degli alimenti».
Altrimenti, come soluzione scolastica, concordo con Bearded: tenderei a definirlo un complemento di limitazione.
In pratica, personalmente, la leggo in questo modo: non «ho una/la passione per...», bensí «la mia passione è limitata a...»; con il predicato «esser vittima», «a cosa è dovuta la mia passione di cui sono vittima»: «sono vittima della mia passione a causa del cibo», «il cibo mi affascina talmente che è nata in me una passione della quale oggi mi sento (o «mi vedono [come]») vittima».

L'analisi logica è, molte volte, opinabile. Tutto dipende dalla precisione con la quale si esprime il messaggio che si vuole comunicare: piú sono precisi il contesto, la sintassi ed il lessico, piú sarà semplice definire l'analisi logica dei suoi elementi.
Purtroppo o per fortuna, l'italiano non è il latino.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Certamente non si può fare la stessa parafrasi con la frase in OP: «_?? _È vittima verso il cibo della propria passione».


Non sono d'accordo che il moto a luogo non possa dipendere da un sintagma nominale***. Nella frase "Il mio viaggio per Torino è stato annullato" mi sembra che "per Torino" sia un complemento di moto a luogo e che dipenda dal soggetto, non dal predicato. Questo per dire che "per il cibo" dipende comunque da "passione" in tutti i casi, secondo me. Sono invece daccordo sul fatto che i comlementi a volte sono opinabili.
**Nota successiva*: Il sintagma nominale è un elemento della frase costituito principalmente da un nome. In questo caso mi riferisco al soggetto "Il mio viaggio". Non vi è quindi alcun riferimento, come mi è stato erroneamente attribuito, a un predicato nominale, ovviamente non presente nel mio esempio.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Non sono d'accordo che il moto a luogo non possa dipendere da un sintagma nominale. Nella frase "Il mio viaggio per Torino è stato annullato" mi sembra che "per Torino" sia un complemento di moto a luogo e che dipenda dal soggetto, non dal predicato.


Pietruzzo, per favore, vedi di non confondere un predicato verbale per uno nominale. So che sai distinguerne la differenza.
Inoltre, la tua frase è in diatesi passiva (attiva: «Hanno annullato il mio viaggio per Torino»), mentre quella in OP è in diatesi attiva!


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Pietruzzo, per favore, vedi di non confondere un predicato verbale per uno nominale. So che sai distinguerne la differenza.
> Inoltre, la tua frase è in diatesi passiva (attiva: «Hanno annullato il mio viaggio per Torino»), mentre quella in OP è in diatesi attiva!


Non so nemmeno di che stai parlando. Quel che è certo è che, per quel che mi riguarda, puoi continuare a parlare da solo.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so nemmeno di che stai parlando. Quel che è certo è che, per quel che mi riguarda, puoi continuare a parlare da solo.


Ma ce la fai?
Mi fai un'osservazione su quanto ho scritto, tra l'altro mischiando le mele con le pere, anzi con le arance, e al mio farti notare della non analogia della tua frase con quella in OP, ossia un esempio strampalato, completamente sbagliato e inadatto, mi ti rivolgi cosí?

Prossimamente, prima di intervenire su un qualsiasi mio scritto rivolgendoti a me o a ciò che in esso dico, per cortesia, ti pregherei di leggere con molta piú attenzione di quanto già tu ne metta. Vedrai che poi le tue osservazioni saranno maggiormente incentrate col tema in questione.

Un saluto.


----------



## bearded

Lasciando da parte toni e questioni personali, io trovo il messaggio #9 di Pietruzzo - inclusa l'aggiunta successiva - piuttosto convincente. Secondo me nella frase in OP la parte ''passione per il cibo'' rappresenta un'unità, all'interno della quale si tratta di analizzare quale complemento rappresenti ''per il cibo''. Come dragon sa bene da discussioni precedenti, io dissento da lui ritenendo che un 'complemento' (che lui chiamerebbe 'locuzione attributiva') possa modificare un sostantivo anche in assenza di un verbo. Conseguentemente, la sua lettura in cui attribuisce ''per il cibo'' al predicato (come se la frase fosse ''è vittima della sua passione, a causa del cibo'') a me sembra alquanto improbabile.
Nella mia lettura, ''per il cibo'' rappresenta un complemento di moto a luogo figurato (sono confortato in questo dall'Aula di lingue), e il complemento di limitazione rappresenta  un'opzione secondaria ovvero un po' meno probabile. Mi fa comunque piacere che dragon non escluda del tutto la mia ''soluzione scolastica''. Dato che, come dice lui, ''l'analisi logica è molte volte opinabile'', i dissensi in questo campo si possono _pacatamente_ ammettere.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ...Secondo me nella frase in OP la parte ''passione per il cibo'' rappresenta un'unità, all'interno della quale si tratta di analizzare quale complemento rappresenti ''per il cibo''....


Personalmente sono d'accordo, è questa anche la mia lettura. Quel _per il cibo_, anche secondo me, si riferesce direttamente al sostantivo _passione_ (lo "precisa", ha una funzione attributiva).

L'unica cosa che non mi convince è che si dovrebbe trattare di "un complemento di moto a luogo figurato". Non sono esperto in materia, quindi se esiste un elenco determinato dei complementi possibili da cui bisogna scegliere, allora capisco. Per me neanche la preposizione "per" (che potrebbe essere il criterio della classificazione) non evoca l'idea "di moto a luogo", sia figurato che meno (al meno non in questo caso).


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Per me neanche la preposizione "per" (che potrebbe essere il criterio della classificazione) non evoca l'idea "di moto a luogo", sia figurato che meno .


''Parto per Roma'', ''il volo per la Slovacchia''....  ''Il mio affetto per i genitori'', ''la tua attitudine per le lingue'', ''la nostra passione per lo sport''..  (per = verso)


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ''Parto per Roma'', ''il volo per la Slovacchia''....  ''Il mio affetto per i genitori'', ''la tua attitudine per le lingue'', ''la nostra passione per lo sport''..  (per = verso)


Sì, nonostante ciò  secondo me non è questa la funzione tipica/tradizionale della preposizione _per_.  Comunque, non importa  ...


----------



## sararossi

francisgranada said:


> Sì, nonostante ciò  secondo me non è questa la funzione tipica/tradizionale della preposizione _per_.  Comunque, non importa  ...



*Per *è una delle preposizioni che tradizionalmente introduce il moto a luogo.
Posso chiedere qual è la sua interpretazione?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> secondo me non è questa la funzione tipica/tradizionale della preposizione _per_.


Secondo me sei fuori strada.  Comunque non importa....
Forse non hai letto attentamente qui :  Uso della preposizione “per”
oppure qui :    Il corretto uso della preposizione “per”     ( in entrambi alla voce 'moto a luogo' ).


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!


sararossi said:


> *Per *è una delle preposizioni che tradizionalmente introduce il moto a luogo.


 Non sono dello stesso parere. Per me la proposizione _per_, quando introduce un complemento di moto, tradizionalmente lo fa per quello di “attraverso luogo”.

Visto che non sono stato capito certamente per errore mio, cerco e spero di spiegarmi meglio con quel che segue.
Personalmente non ho nulla da obiettare a chi crede nei complementi nominali, verso chi si è fermato a comprenderli per come gli sono stati insegnati.
In base a questa visione, se esistesse il complemento di tendenza, si potrebbe affermare che sia quello adatto al nostro caso (come richiesto in OP).
Dato che io già li contestavo ai miei maestri e professori ai tempi della scuola primaria, ora vado a sintetizzare il mio arcaico pensiero.
La pongo semplice (scolasticamente), poiché per quanto mi riguarda non è neanche proprio cosí, ma mi dilungherei troppo a spiegarmi completamente, correndo il rischio di non essere ancora capito.
I complementi esistono qualora si abbia perlomeno una frase minima formata da almeno un soggetto e un predicato. Questi complementi possono essere diretti o indiretti; riferirsi al soggetto, o al predicato, o all'oggetto, o ad un'intera frase, tuttavia sono sempre dipendenti dal predicato della frase minima analizzata. Un esempio:
"È vittima della propria passione per il cibo.";
domanda: «Il soggetto è vittima di che cosa? A causa di che cosa? Perché è vittima?»,
risposta: «Della propria passione per il cibo» = complemento di causa.
Se si vuole analizzare piú profondamente "Della propria passione per il cibo" sempre in riferimento a "È vittima":
«Qual è la causa del suo essere vittima?», «La propria passione / una delle proprie passioni (se ne ha piú d'una come plausibilmente si può pensare)» = complemento di causa (_la passione_) + attributo (_propria_);
«Quale passione, o quale delle sue passioni, lo rende vittima?», «Quella che riguarda il cibo, gli alimenti» = complemento di limitazione.
E se cambiasse il predicato?
«Parla della propria passione per il cibo.»;
domanda: «Il soggetto parla di che cosa? Di quale argomento ha parlato?»,
risposta: «Della propria passione per il cibo» = complemento di argomento.
E, come prima, piú profondamente:
«Di che cosa parla?», «Della propria passione» = complemento di argomento + attributo;
«Di quale passione parla?», «Di [una in particolare,] quella per il cibo» = complemento di limitazione.

D'altro canto, non capisco dove stia nella frase l'idea di movimento per portare a pensare nella sua analisi un concetto di moto.
Anche qui, è facile capire come cambia la definizione di complemento in base al predicato. Ad esempio:
1) _Andare per terra_ = moto a luogo;
2) _Stare per terra_ = stato in luogo;
3)_ Muoversi per terra _= moto per luogo.


bearded said:


> Forse non hai letto attentamente qui :  Uso della preposizione “per”
> oppure qui :    Il corretto uso della preposizione “per”     ( in entrambi alla voce 'moto a luogo' ).


 Quanto scritto nel secondo collegamento è quasi un copia-incolla del primo, e nemmeno nascosto:
"[...] grazie all'aiuto di Zanichelli.it [...]". 


francisgranada said:


> Quel _per il cibo_, anche secondo me, si riferesce direttamente al sostantivo _passione_ (lo "precisa", ha una funzione attributiva).


 Grazie Francis! Meno male che c'è qualcuno che la pensa come me su questo punto! 

@Pietruzzo: [Per farla breve e semplice (e non cascare nel “fuori tema”).] Nella tua frase la parte "il mio viaggio" è sí un sostantivo ma nasconde in sé un predicato. È questa azione che "viene annullata". Poi, ognuno è libero di esprimersi come desidera, però, senza ulteriore contesto, sia la tua frase che quella in OP lasciano molto spazio all'immaginazione. E qui mi fermo!


----------



## bearded

Caro dragon,
Non entrerò nel 'nucleo' della discussione, perché chiaramente le nostre visioni sono troppo diverse e ciascuno rimane del suo parere.  Mi limiterò ad un paio di osservazioni marginali:



dragonseven said:


> Per me la proposizione _per_, quando introduce un complemento di moto, tradizionalmente lo fa per quello di “attraverso luogo”.


Sono parecchi secoli (forse un millennio?) che in italiano  ''per'' non significa _soltanto _attraverso, bensì è anche una delle preposizioni tipiche del moto a luogo.  Parto per Milano non significa parto attraverso Milano. Vedi anche Complemento di moto a luogo - Wikipedia.  



dragonseven said:


> il complemento di tendenza


''Un'attrazione per.../verso...'' forse è più facile per capire che cos'è un complemento di luogo figurato. Io mi sento attratto a/per/verso qualcosa (= ad avvicinarmi a.... = moto a luogo). La passione per... è la stessa cosa.



dragonseven said:


> Quanto scritto nel secondo collegamento è quasi un copia-incolla del primo


Il fatto che (forse) uno abbia copiato dall'altro significa solo che quell'uno condivideva il parere dell'altro... e, come tu sai, l'unione fa la forza..

Naturalmente, amicissimi come prima.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Sono parecchi secoli (forse un millennio?) che in italiano  ''per'' non significa _soltanto _attraverso, bensì è anche una delle preposizioni tipiche del moto a luogo. Parto per Milano non significa parto attraverso Milano.


 Ovviamente! Ma tu ti riferisci a verbi che “pretendono” quella preposizione; mentre io, con "tradizionalmente", intendevo dire che in una frase come quella di Pietruzzo è meglio usare la preposizione _a_, anziché _per_, per indicare il moto a luogo: «Il mio viaggio_ *a*_ Torino è stato annullato.», non _per_. Ripeto: "tradizionalmente".


> ''Un'attrazione per.../verso...'' forse è più facile per capire che cos'è un complemento di luogo figurato. Io mi sento attratto a/per/verso qualcosa (= ad avvicinarmi a.... = moto a luogo). La passione per... è la stessa cosa.


 È evidente che diamo un significato diverso alla parola _passione_ in questa frase. Per concisione, dimmi se sbaglio, tu ritieni che voglia significare come descritto nell'accezione del punto *4.a.* alla voce del lemma nel _Vocabolario Treccani_; invece, per me, è quella che precede i punti numerati, quella che comincia con "In senso generico...".


> Il fatto che (forse) uno abbia copiato dall'altro significa solo che quell'uno condivideva il parere dell'altro... e, come tu sai, l'unione fa la forza...
> 
> Naturalmente, amicissimi come prima.


 Ovviamente! 
Per quanto riguarda quest'ultima tua osservazione, ti pregherei di rileggere il mio #9: non mi sembra di aver contestato o essermi discostato da quel parere...
Però una considerazione su quanto ho scritto sull'analisi di quella frase debbo farla: in essa "(_Avere_) una passione" sarebbe un oggetto apparente, in realtà dovrebbe essere un complemento d'interesse.


----------



## francisgranada

sararossi said:


> *Per *è una delle preposizioni che tradizionalmente introduce il moto a luogo. Posso chiedere qual è la sua interpretazione?


Assolutamente non voglio mettere in dubbio l'uso della  preposizione _per _nel senso di "moto a luogo". Comunque, _per _me non è questa la funzione primaria della detta preposizione. Vedi p.e.:  "tutto quello che faccio, lo faccio solo _per _te", "vado alla scuola _per _mio figlio", "ho comprato un regalo _per _te", "_per _me sei bellissima", "mi scuso _per _non essere  venuto", "la mia mia macchina l'ha venduta _per _X euro", "Vivo _per _lei (canzone di Bocelli)", eccetera ...

Per di più, quel "maledetto" _per _non solo significa "moto a luogo" ma anche "moto in luogo" o "moto attraverso il luogo" (come lo ha già scritto Dragon). Insomma, nella frase originale "È vittima della sua passione _per _il cibo", io spontaneamente non ci vedo nessun moto "a/in/attraverso luogo", neanche figurato. (Ovviamente, con un po' di fantasia riesco a vederlo ... )

Per quanto riguarda l'origine o etimologia, l'italino _per _sembra di essere risultato della combinazione di due preposizioni latine: _per _e _pro _(di diversi significati). 





dragonseven said:


> ...in realtà dovrebbe essere un complemento d'interesse.


Sì (o qualcosa del genere).


----------



## bearded

Dragon:
Sì, probabilmente c'è stato qualche fraintendimento reciproco nell'interpretazione dei nostri rispettivi messaggi. Mi sembra tuttavia che l'essenza delle nostre opinioni e dei nostri dissensi sia stata ormai espressa con sufficiente chiarezza.
Confermo che la mia interpretazione di 'passione' è quella del Treccani 4a. A me, nell'espressione ''passione per il cibo'', sembra l'unica interpretazione ragionevole.

Francis:
Che la preposizione italiana 'per' abbia assunto anche le funzioni di quella latina 'pro' mi sembra indubitabile, ed i vari significati e funzioni di 'per' sono ben noti a tutti. Morfologicamente tuttavia il nostro 'per' continua solo il 'per' latino..
Quanto al complemento di interesse, tutto sta nell'intendersi. Secondo me, in una frase come ''lo faccio per te'', l'espressione 'per te' equivale a ''nel tuo interesse/a tuo vantaggio'', e forse questo è il vero complemento di interesse. Invece forse, quando dragon parla di complemento di interesse, si riferisce all'espressione ''passione per...'' : qui non c'è vantaggio, bensì un altro tipo di interesse che non c'entra col vantaggio.  Però secondo me (vedi anche i link da me citati) l'interpretazione 'moto a luogo figurato' prevale, proprio perché un complemento di 'interesse' - nel senso di nutrire interesse 'per qualcosa' - sembra che non esista.  Trovo strano che tu non avverta la presenza del moto a luogo figurato (attrazione per/verso.. interesse per/verso..passione per/verso...). Comunque nessuno ha affermato che quella di moto a luogo sia la funzione _principale _della preposizione 'per'.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... Morfologicamente tuttavia il nostro 'per' continua solo il 'per' latino..


Ovviamente (non mi sono espresso abbastanza precisamente). 





> Quanto al complemento di interesse, tutto sta nell'intendersi. Secondo me, in una frase come ''lo faccio per te'', l'espressione 'per te' equivale a ''nel tuo interesse/a tuo vantaggio'', e forse questo è il vero complemento di interesse.


Sono d'accordo.  





> ... Trovo strano che tu non avverta la presenza del moto a luogo figurato (attrazione per/verso.. interesse per/verso..passione per/verso...).


La avverto. Quello che "non mi piace" è piuttosto _moto a luogo_, anche se capisco che con la parola "figurato" la definizione _moto a luogo figurato_ la rendiamo  accettabile.  Nonostante ciò, spontaneamente aspetterei qualche definizione diversa in questo caso.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearde!


bearded said:


> Mi sembra tuttavia che l'essenza delle nostre opinioni e dei nostri dissensi sia stata ormai espressa con sufficiente chiarezza.


Quasi.  In effetti c'è una cosa che nel tuo ragionamento non capisco fino in fondo, e ti vorrei chiedere, senza troppo disturbo, un paio di cose al riguardo:


> Quanto al complemento di interesse, tutto sta nell'intendersi. Secondo me, in una frase come ''lo faccio per te'', l'espressione 'per te' equivale a ''nel tuo interesse/a tuo vantaggio'', e forse questo è il vero complemento di interesse. Invece forse, quando dragon parla di complemento di interesse, si riferisce all'espressione ''passione per...'' : qui non c'è vantaggio, bensì un altro tipo di interesse che non c'entra col vantaggio. Però secondo me (vedi anche i link da me citati) l'interpretazione 'moto a luogo figurato' prevale, proprio perché un complemento di 'interesse' - nel senso di nutrire interesse 'per qualcosa' - sembra che non esista.


 Mi spiego.
Sappiamo entrambi che i complementi d'interesse, allontanamento e provenienza, ad esempio, sono piú determinati di quelli di luogo. Concordi?
Perché quando nella frase v'è una persona reputi il complemento di natura piú determinata, mentre se v'è una cosa invece resta alquanto indeterminato? 
La preposizione _verso _dà 'moto a luogo' quando con i verbi di moto intende «alla volta di», «in direzione di»; invece dà 'vantaggio o svantaggio' quando senza l'idea di movimento intende «nei confronti di», «riguardo a».
Ora, non vorrei risultare blasfemo ma in «L'amore per Dio» sono certo che lo reputerai un complemento di comodo, mentre in «L'amore per la Chiesa»... no. 
Dato che in quest'ultima come in codesta "la tua attitudine per[/alle] lingue", sono d'accordo che non vi sia un complemento di interesse/comodo, piuttosto di interesse/tendenza (se non addirittura di termine), tu invece lo rifiuti perché ti sembra che non esista. La mia domanda è «perché?», perché questa differenza di trattamento quando il termine è inanimato o animato?


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> ti vorrei chiedere, senza troppo disturbo,


Ciao, Dragon!  Nessun disturbo, ci mancherebbe altro.

Questo è un esempio del ''fraintendimento'' cui accennavo - in questo caso probabilmente per mancanza di chiarezza da parte mia.  Nel mio ragionamento (sempre contestabilissimo) la distinzione non è tra animato e inanimato, ma fra due tipi diversi di ''interesse'', sempre introdotti da ''per'': 

Il primo equivale a ''vantaggio'' - qualche volta economico, oppure estetico... Es. _Lo faccio per te, lo faccio per Luisa, lo faccio per la nostra casa... _(animati,inanimati..). Questo secondo me è il vero complemento di interesse o di comodo. 

 Il secondo genere di interesse è un interesse teorico oppure sentimentale o sessuale, ecc.: un'attrazione verso qualcuno/qualcosa.. Qui non c'è nessun vantaggio - caso mai il vantaggio è di chi prova questo interesse, se ottiene il suo scopo: Es. _La tua attrazione per Marco, il mio interesse per la matematica, la mia passione per la musica _(animati,inanimati..). È quello che tu chiami complemento di tendenza.  Se questo complemento - e la relativa denominazione - esistesse, io non avrei obiezioni a chiamarlo così. Tuttavia ho il preciso ricordo che al tempo dei miei studi questo secondo 'interesse' veniva fatto ricadere nel 'moto a luogo figurato' (interesse/passione _verso..._: per/verso nel senso di un avvicinamento non letterale, ma figurato, a qualcuno/qualcosa). Vedo che anche l'Aula Zanichelli la pensa così a tutt'oggi, e da ciò sono portato a dedurre che il ''complemento di tendenza'' non faccia parte del 'catalogo' ufficiale dei complementi.
Spero di essermi spiegato più chiaramente di prima.


----------



## francisgranada

Se vi interessano altre opinioni, guardate qui.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Spero di essermi spiegato più chiaramente di prima.


 Ehm, sí. (Cosí m'era già chiaro prima  )


bearded said:


> Questo è un esempio del ''fraintendimento'' cui accennavo - in questo caso probabilmente per mancanza di chiarezza da parte mia.


 Beh, pure io ho peccato in chiarezza.
La mia vera analisi sarebbe la seguente:
Di = genitivo partitivo
Propria/sua = possessivo
La passione = soggetto
Per il cibo = causa
È = predicato
Vittima = risultato
Lui = oggetto

Poi, in analisi scolastica, "per il cibo" non sarebbe un complemento, ma un'espansione, perché è marginale al senso compiuto della frase (quindi, dovrebbe essere un predicativo del soggetto con funzione attributiva).


EDIT: Incrocio con Francis (Ciao!  ).


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Dragon e Bearded 

Allora:
1. _Complemento di interesse_ - sono d'accordo con Bearded nel senso che  il termine _interesse _implica (anche se non necessariamente) l'idea di "vantaggio", cioè probabilmente non è il termine ottimo nel nostro caso (per cui nel mio post #22 avevo scritto _"(o qualcosa del genere)" ). 
_
2. _Complemento di moto figurato_


bearded said:


> ... al tempo dei miei studi questo secondo 'interesse' veniva fatto ricadere nel 'moto a luogo figurato' ... Vedo che anche l'Aula Zanichelli la pensa così a tutt'oggi, e da ciò sono portato a dedurre che il ''complemento di tendenza'' non faccia parte del 'catalogo' ufficiale dei complementi.


Dunque, si tratta di quello che avevo già supposto/ipotizzato  nel mio post #14:  _"...quindi se esiste un elenco determinato dei complementi possibili da cui bisogna scegliere, allora capisco"_.

3. _Per il cibo_


dragonseven said:


> ... Per il cibo = causa ...


Mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo perché Tizio non è vittima _a causa del cibo_, ma _a causa della sua passione._

4. Se capisco bene (ripeto: non sono esperto), allora nell' "analisi logica" di una proposizione dovremmo (grosso modo) arrivare a medesime conclusioni in varie lingue, indipendentemente dalla grammatica. Cioè, per esempio, un _complemento di moto a luogo _ in una frase italiana dovrebbe essere un _complemento di moto a luogo_ anche in una frase spagnola o ungherese, anche se espresso con differenti "strumenti" grammaticali. Da un tal punto di vista, non so se vada bene partire appunto dalle varie accezioni della preposizione "per" in italiano che, infine,  rappresentano piuttosto una categoria grammaticale. Non so se mi spiego ....

P.S. Personalmente sono d'accordo con Swift (post #10 qui), cioè _"Qualsiasi nome che si da a questo tipo di complemento sarebbe ad hoc; non credo che esista una categoria fissa delimitata per amore/passione/inclinazione per [qualcosa]..."_
.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> _se esiste un elenco determinato dei complementi possibili da cui bisogna scegliere, allora capisco"_.


Sì, nell'analisi logica italiana si tende a far ricadere tutti i possibili complementi nell'ambito di quelli elencati dalle grammatiche. Quindi, dovendo scegliere tra questi, io (e l'Aula.., ed anche l'interrogante nella sua supposizione al #3) parlo/parliamo di ''moto a luogo'' - certamente _molto _figurato..
Alcune osservazioni sul tuo link spagnolo:
- è rischioso affidarsi all'analogia con un'altra lingua - sia pure simile: ogni lingua ha la sua propria logica, ed anche due lingue affini possono divergere;
- mi pare che anche gli spagnoli non siano fra loro del tutto concordi;
- constato che quelli che disapprovano o  'scartano' il moto a luogo non citano alcuna fonte o documento/link a sostegno della loro tesi.

Da parte mia, credo di avere ormai esposto tutto quanto avevo da dire in questo 'filo', e che ulteriori contributi da parte mia non sarebbero di alcuna utilità.


----------



## sararossi

dragonseven said:


> Ehm, sí. (Cosí m'era già chiaro prima  )
> Beh, pure io ho peccato in chiarezza.
> La mia vera analisi sarebbe la seguente:
> Di = genitivo partitivo
> Propria/sua = possessivo
> La passione = soggetto
> Per il cibo = causa
> È = predicato
> Vittima = risultato
> Lui = oggetto
> 
> Poi, in analisi scolastica, "per il cibo" non sarebbe un complemento, ma un'espansione, perché è marginale al senso compiuto della frase (quindi, dovrebbe essere un predicativo del soggetto con funzione attributiva).
> 
> EDIT: Incrocio con Francis (Ciao!  ).



Vittima, complemento di risultato. 
Passione, soggetto. 
Lui, oggetto.

Dovrebbe apparire come una simpatica burla?


----------



## dragonseven

In una breve ricerca su G****e Libri, ho trovato questo (grassetto mio):
"*Annuario anno scolastico ... - Pagina 42*

Annuario anno scolastico ...
1930 - ‎Visualizzazione snippet - ‎Altre edizioni
3") Promozione dalla 3° alla 4° classe ginnasiale Italian O _Grammatica_ – Sintassi : semplice o della proposizione - Analisi della ... dal nome : Attributo - Apposizione -_Complementi di_ specificazione propriamente detto, di specificazione qualitativa, attributiva, partitiva, ... spazio, di origine o di provenienza, di tempo, di età, di termine, di fine o scopo, di comodo o di incomodo, *di tendenza o di inclinazione*, ...".


francisgranada said:


> Mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo perché Tizio non è vittima _a causa del cibo_, ma _a causa della sua passione._


"Per il cibo" (semanticamente): causa del sentimento che è causa del risultato; causa del soggetto che agisce inconsapevolmente sull'oggetto ottenendo quel risultato.
(Sintatticamente: ) Dativo di tendenza o inclinazione.


sararossi said:


> Vittima, complemento di risultato.
> Passione, soggetto.
> Lui, oggetto.
> 
> Dovrebbe apparire come una simpatica burla?


 No, è la mia analisi logica semantica. Per quella sintattica mi sono già espresso in precedenza.


----------



## bearded

Mi rimangio temporaneamente l'intenzione di non intervenire più in questo thread.
- Se davvero esiste il complemento di tendenza/inclinazione, ''(passione) _per il cibo_'' può senz'altro ricadere in questa categoria - che a me continua a sembrare molto vicina al 'moto figurato'.. (io tendo a... mi avvicino a...).
- Fin dall'inizio della discussione con Dragon non ho capito che cosa c'entri il complemento di causa nella frase in OP.  È vittima ''a causa della sua passione''?
Io non credo. Se ci fosse ''È vittima del carnefice'' si potrebbe forse analizzare come ''vittima a causa del carnefice''? Non mi pare proprio.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> - Se davvero esiste il complemento di tendenza/inclinazione, ''(passione) _per il cibo_'' può senz'altro ricadere in questa categoria


 Mi fa molto piacere leggere ciò. 


> - che a me continua a sembrare molto vicina al 'moto figurato'.. (io tendo a... mi avvicino a...).


 Pensiero che io non nego e non voglio negare.


> - Fin dall'inizio della discussione con Dragon non ho capito che cosa c'entri il complemento di causa nella frase in OP.  È vittima ''a causa della sua passione''?
> Io non credo. Se ci fosse ''È vittima del carnefice'' si potrebbe forse analizzare come ''vittima a causa del carnefice''? Non mi pare proprio.


 Prima di proseguire, mi piacerebbe sapere da te che cosa esattamente significa la frase in OP, perché per me, mi ripeto, cosí com'è lascia molto spazio all'immaginazione [_lege_: non è di senso compiuto (senza ulteriore contesto)]. 
In che senso è vittima? È obeso/a? È morto/a? Altro?
Qual è l'effettivo ruolo del cibo nell'ottenere quel risultato? Un'origine? Un fine? Un argomento? Una causa? un termine? Altro?
La passione è preesistente alla prima visione del cibo? Io non credo, però sicuramente lo è rispetto al risultato.


P.s.: 





sararossi said:


> Vittima, complemento di risultato.


 Ho dimenticato di precisare che io non ho scritto cosí, piuttosto semplicemente "risultato". È molto diverso.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Prima di proseguire, mi piacerebbe sapere da te che cosa esattamente significa la frase in OP, perché per me, mi ripeto, cosí com'è lascia molto spazio all'immaginazione [_lege_: non è di senso compiuto (senza ulteriore contesto)].
> In che senso è vittima? È obeso/a? È morto/a? Altro?


Secondo me, ''essere vittima di''  qualche cosa significa  comunque subire o aver subito da questa cosa conseguenze o effetti negativi, e la natura di questi effetti non fa molta differenza ai fini della comprensione ''sintattica'' della frase - che in sé è generica.
Vedi no. 4:  vittima: significato e definizione
( dato che la frase in OP non dice ''è _rimasto _vittima..'', suppongo che l'interessato sia sempre vivo, ancorché malmesso )


----------



## dragonseven

Per proseguire:





bearded said:


> Secondo me, ''essere vittima di''  qualche cosa significa comunque subire o aver subito *da questa cosa* conseguenze o effetti negativi,


Che cos'è "da questa cosa"? E nella grammatica e nella frase in OP.





> e la natura di questi effetti non fa molta differenza ai fini della comprensione ''sintattica'' della frase - che in sé è generica.
> Vedi no. 4:  vittima: significato e definizione


Giusto! Ma appunto nulla vieta di dire «È vittima.», poiché, come dici tu, sintatticamente è corretto.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Che cos'è "da questa cosa"?


Non capisco bene la tua domanda.  Io ho scritto ''essere vittima di qualche cosa significa comunque subire o aver subito da questa cosa...'' ('da questa cosa' significa dalla 'qualche cosa' menzionata subito prima). Intendevo che si tratta di un modo di dire piuttosto comune.



dragonseven said:


> nulla vieta di dire «È vittima.»


No, nulla lo vieta. E, come dici tu, l' ''essere vittima'' è il 'risultato' di quella passione.  Credo che il soggetto della frase in OP sia senz'altro obeso e/o sul lastrico, avendo speso tutti i suoi averi nei ristoranti.


----------



## dragonseven

Ah sí, giusto! La solita storia: scaricare le colpe su... La causa è il soggetto stesso!


----------

